# برنامج خطير جدااااااااا لحصر كميات المبنى باكمله اكيد هيفيدك



## حورية19 (25 مارس 2011)

برنامج خطير جدااااااااا لحصر كميات المبنى باكمله اكيد هيفيدك​ 

​ 









بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اتمنى ان يكون جميع اخوانى الكرام من مشرفين واعضاء
وزوار فى اتم صحة وعافية واتمنى ان اقدم لكم ما يفيدكم​ 


 
*



*​
_*مجموعه برامج لحصر الكميات*_​ 
*



*​ 
*من داخل البرنامج*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*بجد برنامج مميز جدا لحساب الكميات*​ 
*لكل المنشا بكل سهولة*​ 
*ان شاء الله يفيدكوا جميعا*​ 
*لا تنسونا من دعاءكم*​ 
​​



​

​



​ 
Download​


----------



## التائبة الي الله (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي الماحي (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م.احمدرزق (25 مارس 2011)

think you


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا منك يا اخي تحميل البرنامج على رابط اخر مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## génie civil (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohammed_x (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى عصمت (26 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 مارس 2011)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء برنامج سهل وفيد ان شاء الله ... وفقك اللله لكل خير 
*_


----------



## احمد ندا (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حورية19 (26 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## م.ابو الداود (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو وضع البرنامج على رابط اخر 
شكرا


----------



## egsaadelshemy (27 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yasseraly (27 مارس 2011)

بصراحة جامد 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة2010 (27 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووو


----------



## hemaxplode (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud nawar (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (27 مارس 2011)

ارجو التنحميل على رابط اخر لكون الرابط لايعمل عندنا ... مع وافر الشكر والاحترام


----------



## abu gadeer (27 مارس 2011)

ارجوا الرفع على رابط اخر مثل فور شير وغيرها ..

وشكرآ على حسن التعاون ..

يعطيك الف عافية ..


----------



## mohammedh71 (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 مارس 2011)

thank you 
برنامج حلو جدا 
شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## فلسطيني وكلي فخر (28 مارس 2011)

ش


----------



## فلسطيني وكلي فخر (28 مارس 2011)

طيب انا اشتغل عندي الرابط ولكن هل يجب دفع نقود حتى يتم تحميله ام هو من عندي الخطأ
ارجو الافادة


----------



## لالوبا (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد علي نوير (28 مارس 2011)

*لك جزيل الشكروالتقدير وأسئل الله أن يجعاه في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## فوزي الشمري (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين وجعلها الله عزوجل في ميزانن حسناتك


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج بس اخوي باريت تكمل معروفك و تنزل البرنامج على موقع ثاني لأنه ما قادريين ننزل البرنامج


----------



## metallica_333 (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ali almansor (29 مارس 2011)

يا ريت اخي تنزل البرنامج على رابط تحميل اخر جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حورية19 (30 مارس 2011)

سأحاول أخي


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزا عن عمللك هذا واثابك به الجنه انشاء الله
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أبريل 2011)

*الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## hajji81 (8 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (8 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولكن ارجو منك اعادة رفعه مرة ثانية


----------



## علاء اكو (8 أبريل 2011)

الرابط يعمل
شغال
اعادة رفع بعد التنزيل من الرابط 
التحميل

http://www.m5zn.com/files-0408111104340ybsw7r9woypfax2n-stimation.exe


----------



## علاء اكو (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع و المصمم المحترمين
بس البرنامج محدود البنود جدا
و لا يتيح لك تغيير ابعاد الطوب يحتاج الى مرونة اكثر
لكن مفيد اكيد


----------



## RAFIK SAID (8 أبريل 2011)

Thank you


----------



## م/فاضل (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## يونس الدايمي (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ زاهر (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Ahmed M Hussain (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عني نل خير:75::20:


----------



## العلم والايمان (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed arfa (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حورية19 (17 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## taha aref (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حورية19 (18 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*


----------



## حورية19 (19 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم​*​


----------



## حورية19 (23 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و أكثر من أمثالك


----------



## porto (24 أبريل 2011)

مجهودك يستحق التقدير


----------



## خريج عطبره (24 أبريل 2011)

اخي جذاك الله خيرا وجعلك الله خير للامه


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل

وجعل اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك

لكن شكلك مش غريب عليا

انت خريج هندسة ايه يا هندسة


----------



## engineer_ma7moud (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ...البرنامج رائع


----------



## ALI GABER ALI (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## genius2020 (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## Eng.zeky (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حمزه العماني (9 مايو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوحباجا (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engawyyy (9 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا مهندسنا الهمام


----------



## ||refoo|| (9 مايو 2011)

جزااك الله كل خير اخي العزيز لكن انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج علشان الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ابو محمد تاج (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يااخى


حورية19 قال:


> برنامج خطير جدااااااااا لحصر كميات المبنى باكمله اكيد هيفيدك​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عجب تميم (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## لؤي الماحي (19 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## h_romance! (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .. جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## yahyoh (21 يونيو 2011)

أولا مشكورة م حورية ومشكور م ابوبكر 
البرنامج بسيط جدا جدا ويجب تطويره ويتساوى مع اى شيت اكسل .... واظن ان م ابوبكر الى عمل البرنامج عمله وهو طالب ويجب ان نرى هذا البرنامج بعد ان يتطور .....منتظرين التطوير .....وكلامى لا يقلل من مجهود اى حد ...مشكورين


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (21 يونيو 2011)

ممكن رابط ثاني للتحميل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد الشمير (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشمير (29 يوليو 2011)

أعتقد الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## zizo gladiator (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا شكراااااا*


----------



## zizo gladiator (29 يوليو 2011)

*الراااااابط مش شغال يا هندسه*


----------



## khaledadel (3 أغسطس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.ممدوح العطوي (10 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافيه ... بس عندي أستفسار ... كيف تم حساب كميه الحديد في الأعمده والقواعد دون المعرفه يلأثقال النازله على العمود أو القاعده .... بمعنى أخر لكي تحدد كميه الحديد في القاعده أو العمود أنت بحاجه لمعرفة الأثقال الحيه والميته ... هل هناك كود بناءا عليه تم تصميم البرنامج ؟؟
وشكرا*


----------



## محمودشمس (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رمضان سيد ابراهيم (15 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت لو فيه رابط تحميل تاني


----------



## gemygamal (15 أغسطس 2011)

انتا البرنامج نزل عندي لكن اللغه مش مظبوطه هو ده عيب من عند ميييييييييييين


----------



## adana (15 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس مينا (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## khaledmaa5 (15 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا البرنامج


----------



## محمود عبده 2010 (15 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط مش شغال معايا أرجو من الاخوة الزملاء رابط تانى


----------



## خالد1956 (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمدالمصراوى (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## genius2020 (16 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## gharib belal (16 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## emad_nprawe (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohandes74 (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك وزادك الله علما


----------



## wisam99 (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## tero.eng (30 مارس 2012)

اخوان الرابط لايعمل نرجو اعاده الرفع

اذا ممكن


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (30 مارس 2012)

والله اقل كلمة ربنا يبارك فيك يا غالى


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (30 مارس 2012)

الرابط فعلا مش شغال ...


----------



## cekk1234 (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Google +10 (31 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخى ،،
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك ،،
ولكن ارجو الرفع على موقع اخر لان الرابط لايعملِ*


----------



## تيتو فلسطين (1 أبريل 2012)

يا عمى الناس اللى نزلت البرنامج تنزلوا على رابط جديد لانه كل الروابط مش شغالة...
يا ريت حدا يرد علينا وخاصة الاخ اللى نزل البرنامج ...
ولكم جزيل الشكر و
وتقبلوا مرورى


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (4 أبريل 2012)

؟


----------



## hamid1972 (26 أبريل 2012)

Merci infiniment


----------



## omeroha (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## omeroha (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس عرفات 56 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارف انزلو من اى رابط ياريت المساعدة


----------



## المهندس مهران (13 أكتوبر 2012)

برنامج ممتاز الله يكرمك


----------



## ضياء الدين عمار (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت ياجماعه اللى حمل البرنامج يعيد رفعه على موقع تانى علشان الروابط مش شغاله وشكراا يا اخى الكريم


----------



## egsaadelshemy (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا اخى يا صاحب الموضوع : بعد التحية 
يعنى قرابة احد عشر صفحة اغلبها بيقول ( الرابط منتهى و غير فعال- و مناشدة للذين حملوا البرنامج باعادة رفعه مرة اخرى ) و لا مجيب 
ماذا تنتظرون؟ - احترموا عقولنا شوية 
*


----------



## المهندس الامين (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم وما ذنب ضاحب الموضوع فموضوعه منذ اكثر من عام ونصف.. لكن الرجاء ممن لديه هذا البرنامج اعادة تحميله وتقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم...


egsaadelshemy قال:


> *يا اخى يا صاحب الموضوع : بعد التحية
> يعنى قرابة احد عشر صفحة اغلبها بيقول ( الرابط منتهى و غير فعال- و مناشدة للذين حملوا البرنامج باعادة رفعه مرة اخرى ) و لا مجيب
> ماذا تنتظرون؟ - احترموا عقولنا شوية
> *


----------



## المهندس الامين (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم وما ذنب صاحب الموضوع وموضوعه منذ اكثر من عام ونصف.. لكن الرجاء ممن لديه البرنامج اعادة تحميلة .. تقبل تحياتي.........


egsaadelshemy قال:


> *يا اخى يا صاحب الموضوع : بعد التحية
> يعنى قرابة احد عشر صفحة اغلبها بيقول ( الرابط منتهى و غير فعال- و مناشدة للذين حملوا البرنامج باعادة رفعه مرة اخرى ) و لا مجيب
> ماذا تنتظرون؟ - احترموا عقولنا شوية
> *


----------



## eng_from_elshorok (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد زين الخولى (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو منك اعادة رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى على رابط اخر


----------



## يمامة (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## #ahmed (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اخوية من اعطي داون لود مدينزل البرنامج اذا ممكن الطريقة الي استطيع انزل البرنامج في حاسوبي مع الشكر....


----------



## #ahmed (18 أكتوبر 2012)

خوية من اعطي داون لود مدينزل البرنامج اذا ممكن الطريقة الي استطيع انزل البرنامج في حاسوبي مع الشكر....


----------



## #ahmed (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ست حورية بس من اعطي داون لود مدينزل البرنامج لذا بدي اعرف الطريقة الي استطيع تنزيل البرنامج في حاسوبي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء الدين عمار (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد البحث فى المواقع استعطت الحصول على بعض الملفات الهامه لحساب وحصر الكميات ويبدو ان فيهاا هذا البرنامج وهذا هو اللينك

حصر وحساب الكميات.rar


----------



## عمرااااااان (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الحارث4 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد على موضوع برنامج خطير*

اولاً كل عام وانتم بالف خير. وثانيا جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## shbili (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو رفع الملف على رابط اخر مثل الميديا فير لانى بجد محتاج هذا الملف جدا جدا 
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا كثيييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ارجو رفع البرنامج على رابط اخر


----------



## hema pro (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجوا منك يا اخي تحميل البرنامج على رابط اخر مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد على هندسه (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmed abouamar (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عارف أنزل الملف من اللينك ده أرجو المساعدة


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت ياجماعه اللى نزل الملف يرفعه على رابط يكون شغال لان الغالبية مش عارفين ننزل الملف من الرابط ده علشان الكل يستفيد منه

وشكرا لكم ولكاتبة الموضوع يراريت تشوف نداءاتنا دى وحد يستجيب لينا


----------



## باسندوة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف يتم تنزيل البرنامج من النت


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
ارجو رفع البرنامج على رابط اخر


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الله ينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## mahmoud nawar (7 نوفمبر 2012)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## ضياء الدين عمار (7 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعه انا وضعت لينك فى المشاركه رقم 117 وارجو ان يكون فيه ماتريدون لانى فى الحقيقه لم اعمل على هذا البرنامج من قبل وهذا هو اللينك مره اخرى
حصر وحساب الكميات.rar


----------

